# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  αντιγραφή τηλεκοντρόλ για γκαραζόπορτα

## lionheart123

Εύχομαι καλή εβδομάδα και καλό μήνα σε όλες και όλους.
Θα ήθελα να εκθέσω ένα πρόβλημα ... ηλεκτρονικής φύσης που έχω και κάθε βοήθεια είναι κάτι παραπάνω από ευπρόσδεκτη.
Το τηλεκοντρόλ της γκαραζόπορτας που έχω δουλεύει σε χαμηλές συχνότητες, στα 80 περίπου μεγαχερτζ. Πριν λίγες μέρες μπορούσα  να ανοίξω την γκαραζόπορτα από μεγάλη απόσταση. Τώρα για να την ανοίξω θα πρέπει να πλησιάσω το τηλεκοντρόλ στα 30 ... εκατοστά. Το πήγα στο κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών της γειτονιάς μου και ζήτησα να μου βγάλουν ένα αντίγραφο. Μου απήντησαν ότι δεν βγαίνει αντίγραφο, διοτι τα μηχανήματα αντιγραφής που υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο δουλεύουν στα 200 μεγαχερτζ και πάνω. Με συμβούλεψαν να πάω στην αντιπροσωπία. Σημειωτέον ότι οι άλλοι ένοικοι δεν έχουν παρόμοιο πρόβλημα, γι¨αυτό και εικάζω ότι η βλάβη βρίσκεται στο δικό μου τηλεκοντρόλ και όχι στον μηχανισμό της γκαραζόπορτας. Δεν θέλω να αποτανθώ στην εταιρεία.
Τα ερωτήματά μου είναι δύο:
1 : γνωρίζετε κάποιο κατάστημα που να διαθέτει μηχάνημα αντιγραφής για χαμηλές συχνότητες;
2 : ποιο ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα και δεν δουλεύει σωστά; υπάρχει περίπτωση να φτειαχτεί;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την βοήθειά σας και εύχομαι και πάλι καλό μήνα.

----------


## chip

Μήπως θέλει καινούρια μπαταρία?
Αν η μπαταρία είναι ΟΚ και αφού ο δέκτης δουλεύει καλά προφανώς κάπου στον πομπό του τηλεχειριστηρίου σου υπάρχει βλάβη.
Πιθανή βλάβη είναι να έχει αποσυντονιστεί το κύκλωμα εκπομπής και να εκπέμπει σε παραπλήσια συχνότητα. Αυτό πιθανότατα να ρυθμίζεται από ένα μεταβλητό πυκνωτή. Βέβαια είναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι να τον πειράξεις γιατί μπορεί να το χαλάσεις και εντελώς.
Αναρωτιέμαι είναι από τα χαζά τηλεκοντρόλ με ένα τρανζίστορ σε αυτοταλάντωση και ένα ολκληρωμένα ΜΜ53200 (ή UM3750)?
Το κύκλωμα εκπομής έχει κρύσταλο (πιθανή βλάβη από πτώση) ή ειναι το απλό LC και αποσυντονίστηκε?
αν ανεβάσεις φωτογραφία και είναι αυτού το τύπου (mm5320-um3750) φρόντισε να μην φαίνεται η ρύθμιση του κωδικού (διακοπτάκια ή συνδέσεις) για ευνόητους λόγους...

----------


## aktis

νομιμο τηλεκοντρολ για γκαραζοπορτα στα 80ΜΗz δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει  ,αν θυμαμαι καλα ,  στην Αμερικη χρησιμοποιουν 315Μhz και εμεις εδω ( Ευρωπη )  433Μhz
μηπως εχεις με κυλιομενους κωδικους και δεν μπορουσαν να στο αντιγραψουν ;    Και στην αντιπροσωπεια αν πας ομως , ενα τηλεκοντρολ πρεπει να εχει 10- 20 ευρω συνηθως . Αν εχει διακοπτακια μεσα βεβαια εισαι στην περιπτωση των απλων ( οχι κυλιομενοι κωδικοι ) . Φυσικα σε αυτη την περιπτωση ο ( επαγγελματιας) κλεφτης μπορει να "ακουσει" το τηλεκοντρολ σου και να καταλαβει τον κωδικο , δεν εχει αναγκη να του δειξεις τα διακοπτακια ....  Εγω θα θεωρουσα πλεονεκτημα να μη μπορουν να αντιγραψουν το τηλεκοντρολ μου ! και η αποσταση του τηλεκοντρολ να ειναι το πολυ 1-2  μετρα ωστε να φαινεται ο κακος που προσπαθει να μπει μεσα !

----------


## TSAKALI

βαλε μια φωτο, το πιο πιθανον ,να μην εχει τιποτα και να θελει συντονισμο ΑΦΟΥ αλλαξεις μπαταρια.
(Η φωτο ειναι για να δουμε αν αντιγραφεται)

----------


## kalhaz

Καλημερα. 
Απο την εμπειρια μου συνηθως χρειαζεται να αλλαξουμε μπαταρια ή και να καθαρισουμε τις επαφες τις στο τηλεκοντρολ. Επισης πιθανη ειναι η διαβρωση στο κυκλωμα λογω υγρασιας αφου πολλες φορες το εχουμε στα κλειδια μας και ειναι ευκολο να βραχει ελαφρα.

----------


## σεατ

Μηπως εινε λιγο αργες (μετα απο 30μηνες) οι απαντησεις σας;;

----------

TSAKALI (24-09-12)

----------


## aktis

@seat , εχεις δικιο .... αλλα τη νυχτα που το εγραφα δεν προσεξα την ημερομηνια ! δεν χανουμε τιποτα να το φρεσκαρουμε να δουμε αν κυκλοφορουν τηλεκοντρολ στα 80ΜΗz !

----------


## SPEEDDRIVER

Δίνω εντολή στην γκαραζόπορτα (συρόμενη στην οροφή) και ξεκινάει κανονικά, με δεύτερη εντολή δεν σταματάει όπως έκανε πριν αλλά αλλάζει φορά. Τα διακοπτάκια που υπάρχουν για το stop στο κλείσιμο και για το stop στο άνοιγμα είναι σαν να μην υπάρχουν, τα έλεγξα με πολύμετρο και δουλεύουν κανονικά, ακόμα και αν τα πατήσω με το δάχτυλο δεν γίνεται τίποτα, η πόρτα συνεχίζει κανονικά.
Οι λίγες γνώσεις που έχω μου λένε ότι παίζει θέμα με τον πυκνωτή στη πλακέτα, είναι αυτό ή παίζει κάτι άλλο;;;;;

----------


## DriverKiller

μπαταρία καινούργια βάλε

----------

